# Walks at the beach



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Whisky and I are loving the longer days a warmer weather! She loves the beach! It so lovely to see her running, digging and trying out the water temperature. I love this little dog so much


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lovely photos and a lovely beach. Where is that? 
Whisky looks like she is having a wonderful time.


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

We are very lucky, there are four beaches that we regularly visit. Some of the pictures are from yellowcraigs beach near North Berwick and the others are Portobello beach, Edinburgh. Whisky loves them all.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos - how nice to live close enough to a beach


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Great picture glad she likes the beach to, mine love it when we get the chance to venture down there! 
It's just a shame summer doesn't last that long, not as long as it use to!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like a fun time. Lucky girl.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely beach fun 
Mine love the beach - particularly at low tide when it is sandy..... the only problem is when I get home with three beach dogs


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

Great photos of whiskey!! We live a stones throw from one beach and have another lovely sandy beach 5 min drive away. Luckily Ernie loves the beach. He's already fetching a ball from the sea - he's almost 14 weeks. My son also loves the beach so the car and house are constantly full of sand.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

She looks like she had a blast!


----------

